# Tambour ou toner laser?



## mistertitan (9 Février 2007)

ma question n'est peut être pas claire étant donné que je ne comprend pas bien la différence entre les deux termes. 
donc :
1/ Quelle est la différence entre tambour et toner, est ce deux termes qui signifient la même chose?

2/ je vais avoir pour le boulot une EPSON EPL 6200. Je voudrais savoir ce que vous pensez de ce genre de consommables? au niveau autonomie et qualité?







3/ Au final, je fais quoi moi?


----------



## Zyrol (9 Février 2007)

Le tambour et le toner sont 2 elements bien distincts : 

Le toner : c'est la cartouche d'encre, c'est en gros un  tube avec de l'encre sous forme de poudre tres tres fine

Le tambour : c'est un  cylindre rotatif photosensible sur lequel le rayon laser &#171; dessine &#187; une image en n&#233;gatif de la page &#224; imprimer. L'encre s'y d&#233;pose pour &#234;tre transf&#233;r&#233;e sur la feuille


----------



## vinzouli (9 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Le tambour et le toner sont 2 elements bien distincts :
> 
> Le toner : c'est la cartouche d'encre, c'est en gros un  tube avec de l'encre sous forme de poudre tres tres fine
> 
> Le tambour : c'est un  cylindre rotatif photosensible sur lequel le rayon laser « dessine » une image en négatif de la page à imprimer. L'encre s'y dépose pour être transférée sur la feuille




Sachant qu'un toner haute capacité tient en théorie dans les 6000 - 7000 pages (ca dépend des marques, mais le prix/page diminue beaucoup avec ce genre de consommables)

Le tambour lui doit etre changé entre 20 000 et 30 000 pages (ca dépend aussi des marques, et l'imprimante te le dit quand rien ne va plus)

Le laser peut aussi etre changé sur certaines imprimantes je crois bien, mais là aucune idée du prix, la durée de vie du laser tourne dans les 100 000 pages (sur ma Brother c'est ce qui est indiqué... y'a meme la durée de vie du chargeur de page externe et du chargeur de page interne...)



Ah aussi je vous insister sur le fait que le nombre de pages indiqué (6000 pour les haute capacité sur ton epson) est calculée sur une base de *5% de remplissage de feuille* ce qui est faible avec du texte... alors je te laisse imaginer si t'imprimes tout noir 

Enfin bon, comme y'a aucune régulation officielle pour ce genre de produit, ils auraient pu faire des pages a 1% et te dire qu'il tenait 30 000 pages...

*Un consommateur averti en vaut 2 !*

:rose:


----------



## mistertitan (9 Février 2007)

ok, si je comprend bien, dans mon imprimante laser, il y a un tambour dans lequel il y a un toner. donc les deux elements sont indissociables. Sauf que l'un se remplace beaucoup plus souvent que l'autre. 

je dois donc acheter des toner de rechange en 1er lieu.


----------



## vinzouli (9 Février 2007)

t'as tout pigé... et "*des*" toners c'est pas obligatoire... achetes en un c'est déjà suffisant avant de tomber en panne d'encre  (surtout qu'a 100 euros... "des" ca va vite faire trop)


----------



## mistertitan (9 Février 2007)

oui merci, t'inquiete, je vais en acheter un seul d'avance mais j'ai peur que ma conso soit &#233;lev&#233;e au boulot. on verra ca. sinon, c'est vraiment beaucoup plus &#233;conomique que le jet d'encre? C'est de toute facon pour du texte la plupart du temps


----------



## vinzouli (9 Février 2007)

c'est *beaucoup* plus &#233;conomique

       20 euros la cartouche : 300 pages imprim&#233;es (j'exagere pas, ma HP PSC1610 a ce rendement l&#224;...) ---> 0,066 euros la page
       75 euros le toner : 3500 pages
       100 euros le toner haute capacit&#233; : 7000 pages   ---> 0,014 &#8364; LA PAGE

C'est 4 fois plus cher... la qualit&#233; est meilleure, et c'est que si t'imprimes qu'en N et B 


Bon mon calcul est un peu bidon, mais c'est pas loin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

mistertitan a dit:


> oui merci, t'inquiete, je vais en acheter un seul d'avance mais j'ai peur que ma conso soit &#233;lev&#233;e au boulot. on verra ca. sinon, c'est vraiment beaucoup plus &#233;conomique que le jet d'encre? C'est de toute facon pour du texte la plupart du temps





vinzouli a dit:


> c'est *beaucoup* plus &#233;conomique
> 
> 20 euros la cartouche : 300 pages imprim&#233;es (j'exagere pas, ma HP PSC1610 a ce rendement l&#224;...) ---> 0,066 euros la page
> 75 euros le toner : 3500 pages
> ...



Oui, mais bon, il y a d'autres moyens : celui que j'utilise sur ma Stylus Photo 750 (Epson), &#226;g&#233;e de huit ans, et sur une Canon BJC 3000 presque aussi vieille, pour ceux qui penseraient que &#231;a risque d'ab&#238;mer l'imprimante : 

300 pages (texte) imprim&#233;es en noir avec une cartouche &#224; 4,50 &#8364; (g&#233;n&#233;rique au centre Leclerc du coin) : 0,015 &#8364; la page : l'&#233;cart se resserre, avec la diff&#233;rence de prix de l'imprimante, &#231;a devient plus difficile &#224; amortir.

Les fabricants d'imprimantes font leur b&#233;nef &#224; 75&#37; sur les consommables, d'o&#249; leur insistance &#224; pr&#233;tendre que les cartouches adaptables risquent d'endommager le mat&#233;riel,  mais c'est pure intox destin&#233;e &#224; vous dissuader de faire comme moi, et faire chuter le rendement de leur arnaque !

Par contre, la laser reste plus rapide.


----------



## vinzouli (10 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, il y a d'autres moyens : celui que j'utilise sur ma Stylus Photo 750 (Epson), âgée de huit ans, et sur une Canon BJC 3000 presque aussi vieille, pour ceux qui penseraient que ça risque d'abîmer l'imprimante :
> 
> 300 pages (texte) imprimées en noir avec une cartouche à 4,50  (générique au centre Leclerc du coin) : 0,015  la page : l'écart se resserre, avec la différence de prix de l'imprimante, ça devient plus difficile à amortir.
> 
> ...



bien sur... qualité meilleure aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

vinzouli a dit:


> bien sur... qualité meilleure aussi



Pas forcément, les jets d'encre ont fait bien des progrès, et si je compare les résultats de mon Epson à ceux d'une laser d'entrée de gamme (disons "moins de cinq fois plus chère que ce que valait ma Stylus Photo neuve") actuelle, la différence de qualité est totalement négligeable (sur du texte, parce que si j'imprime autre chose, la laser est larguée).


----------



## mistertitan (10 Février 2007)

pour moi, finalement, le pb ne se pose pas vu quej'ai pas le choix et que mon fournisseur ne me fournit que du laser, donc pas de jet d'encre possible.

Donc merci a tous


----------

